# Setting Up New Small Business



## Feardorcha (30 May 2008)

Hi Im new to this but was wondering could anyone give me info on setting up a small supply business,mainly want to know how to contact suppliers etc thanks


----------



## Bob the slob (6 Jun 2008)

suppliers for what industry?

have you tried google? phonebook? golden pages?


----------



## Feardorcha (7 Jun 2008)

suppliers for bar-catering supplies, have seen a few websites for suppliers in far east but not really sure how to start dealing with them, guess i just wanted to know who would i get advice on starting up


----------



## Feardorcha (7 Jun 2008)

Bob the slob said:


> suppliers for what industry?
> 
> have you tried google? phonebook? golden pages?


bar-catering supplies,tried a few websites but nothing concrete,just need an idea where to start really


----------



## Complainer (7 Jun 2008)

Feardorcha said:


> bar-catering supplies,tried a few websites but nothing concrete,just need an idea where to start really


No offence intended, but if you really have no idea where to start on this, are you sure that it's a good idea to go ahead and set up a business in this area?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

Have you drawn up a business plan? Have you sought advice from the state agencies such as the local enterprise board?


----------



## euro2000 (8 Jun 2008)

Personally I don't think doing any of the start you own business courses will answer the Op query. Yes they will give you good grounding on setting up the business but for practical advise and sometimes basic things such as op question they can be hit and miss and more theory based.
Anyhow, OP do a search online here about importing from China http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66286
 There is lots of practical advise in this thread


----------



## CoService (8 Jun 2008)

FearDorcha - it sounds like you know you want to go into business for yourself, and are looking around ideas!

Fair play - there's lots to know about going into business, but you don't need to know any of it at that idea stage, you certainly don't need a business plan as was suggested above - and if you do try and figure it all out you'll be distracting and naysaying yourself from finding that idea.

Normally suppliers are easy enough to deal with as long as you can show the colour of your money, - if your looking to supply companies here in Ireland, I'd recommend hanging around www.alibaba.com, it's a connection point for global suppliers. 

Now the suppliers there are mainly chinese, and again there's a bit to learn about importing (but it's easy once u know what to do), and there are plenty of dodgy stories i've herad of the problems dealing with Chinese suppliers - who know's it might help with that idea.

We've been doing business in China for the last six months - however it's on the service side - [I have been going to china for the last 7 years]. Maybe you could take a trip to a trade fair over there as well.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Feardorcha (9 Jun 2008)

Complainer said:


> No offence intended, but if you really have no idea where to start on this, are you sure that it's a good idea to go ahead and set up a business in this area?


 no offence taken,been working in the trade for near 20 years & think there could b an opening for this,guess im nervous of making the jump,thats why im trying to get some advice


----------



## Feardorcha (9 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Have you drawn up a business plan? Have you sought advice from the state agencies such as the local enterprise board?


 havent done any business plans yet,just at early stages,just looking for any bits of advice i can get


----------



## Feardorcha (9 Jun 2008)

euro2000 said:


> Personally I don't think doing any of the start you own business courses will answer the Op query. Yes they will give you good grounding on setting up the business but for practical advise and sometimes basic things such as op question they can be hit and miss and more theory based.
> Anyhow, OP do a search online here about importing from China http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=66286
> There is lots of practical advise in this thread


 thanks v much,will check it out


----------



## Feardorcha (9 Jun 2008)

CoService said:


> FearDorcha - it sounds like you know you want to go into business for yourself, and are looking around ideas!
> 
> Fair play - there's lots to know about going into business, but you don't need to know any of it at that idea stage, you certainly don't need a business plan as was suggested above - and if you do try and figure it all out you'll be distracting and naysaying yourself from finding that idea.
> 
> ...


 fair play,thats good advice,how did u find out about trade fairs out there?


----------



## KDA man (10 Jun 2008)

I met a guy at a networking event last month, he's got a business called chirl sourcing.  They source products from china, might be worth a phone call.


----------



## Feardorcha (10 Jun 2008)

KDA man said:


> I met a guy at a networking event last month, he's got a business called chirl sourcing. They source products from china, might be worth a phone call.


 cheers,have u any phone number or address for him?


----------



## euro2000 (10 Jun 2008)

Try here [broken link removed]


----------

